
Sharing Knowledge in a Remote team, across Timezones - guillaumec
https://erickhun.com/posts/sharing-knowledge-in-a-remote-team/
======
computronus
Tools like Loom and CloudApp seem pretty cool. One concern I have about them,
though, is using them to cover information that is internal to my company. It
seems like the resulting videos / GIFs are stored in those third parties' own
systems. I couldn't get a good idea of how they would protect, say,
proprietary information recorded by them. Does anyone have any experience with
these sorts of tools that could comment?

~~~
Multicomp
GifCam does fine local gif recording.

Debugmode Wink was a great tool for self directed lightly interactive
presentations but it is getting long in the tooth, having trouble with large
resolution screens, and it doesn't seem to have a replacement waiting in the
wings.

These days I try to record when someone is showing something on zoom but the
other parties shoot me down without giving a reason.

The biggest challenge I've had is to get the other members of your team to
actually accept the need for documentation (heh all code should be self
documenting aka we should never write anything down, you are acting out to
write things down) and let you create, let alone use what you created or the
stretch goal of creating their own documents.

The number of excuses I've head re: we're getting rid of this system in 3-8
months, why document it for new people would be enough to make me a rich man.

I have not been able to convince my manager of the need for it so I content
myself to document things as I can fit it between tasks.

------
cborenstein
It sounds like you and your team are taking a great approach to knowledge
sharing. Thanks for sharing! The promotion requirements from the top
communicate that knowledge sharing matters. And the way your team shares
knowledge focuses on creating content people want. It's not just documenting
because you "should."

This is totally in-line with what I've learned about effective knowledge
sharing. People tend to ad-hoc share knowledge as needed instead of thoroughly
maintaining a wiki. This isn't bad. With ad-hoc sharing, like with your Loom
video, you have a clear recipient in mind. Your effort is valuable.

(I'm building an app to help you keep your private notes better organized so
this ad-hoc sharing is easier. In bytebase.io you write your notes like you're
texting. "Texting" lets you be fast and messy. It also adds modularity to your
notes. Modular notes are easier to organize).

------
testcase_delta
Nice write-up. I second the endorsement of Loom. It's so much easier to record
your screen and talk then to type out an email and take screenshots.

